
Bad kitty “Rookie mistake” in Cryptocat chat app makes cracking a snap - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/bad-kitty-rooky-mistake-in-cryptocat-chat-app-makes-cracking-a-snap/
======
induscreep
Was this link submitted by a bot or something? Why is the exclamation mark
missing from the title?

